# Euroleague: Week 1



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought it might be a good idea to discuss each week's games in a separate thread, hopefully keeping some good discussion on and awareness of Euroleague all season. One of the main highlights of week one had to be Will McDonald stepping up in Tiago Splitter's DNP, finishing as MVP of week one with 18 points, 8 rebounds and 2 assists. Some interesting stat lines included Loren Woods getting 17 points, 16 rebounds and 3 assists in a loss for Zalgiris; Ersan Ilyasova with 18, 12 and 1 in a blowout for FC Barcelona over Nancy; and Carlos Arroyo being particularly uninteresting in his first Euroleague game with Maccabi Electra, getting 10 points on 2-13 shooting 2 assists and 3 TO in a loss.


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

luther said:


> I thought it might be a good idea to discuss each week's games in a separate thread, hopefully keeping some good discussion on and awareness of Euroleague all season. One of the main highlights of week one had to be Will McDonald stepping up in Tiago Splitter's DNP, finishing as MVP of week one with 18 points, 8 rebounds and 2 assists. Some interesting stat lines included Loren Woods getting 17 points, 16 rebounds and 3 assists in a loss for Zalgiris; Ersan Ilyasova with 18, 12 and 1 in a blowout for FC Barcelona over Nancy; *and Carlos Arroyo being particularly uninteresting in his first Euroleague game with Maccabi Electra, getting 10 points on 2-13 shooting 2 assists and 3* TO in a loss.


Earl Calloway killed him with his defence


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

It's probably of interest to some how Josh Childress did in his Euroleague debut. In an 83-69 victory over Air Avellino, Childress started and finished with a team-high 14 points and team-high 8 rebounds. He tied for a team-high in steals (2) and sadly for him, turnovers (4). I'm going to seek game highlights, because Olympiacos' starters at least look like a really interesting group: point guard Igor Milosevic, point forward Theo Papaloukas, wings Childress and Giorgios Printezis and point-center (if there is such a term) Nikola Vujcic. Milosevic appears to have been promptly replaced by the likes of Milos Teodesic, Lynn Greer and Yotam Halperin, but none of those guys reduce my interest any, either. This team has to be fun to watch.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm particularly interested in Halperin. How has he looked?


----------

